

Where do you rate on the scale of Software Politics? - kator
http://karlbunch.github.com/random/software-politics/

======
kator
After reading Steve Yegge's post on Software Politics (he called it Notes from
the Mystery Machine Bus) I wondered what my own place is on this supposed
scale.

So I slammed all his 18 questions into a form and built some Javascript to
tally up and preset the results.

It was an interesting observation for me. I'm curious how others score and if
they think it's representative of their programming view or if not why etc.

I submitted it yesterday but it was a dropbox link and I'm not sure people
were comfortable with that so now it's on a github page.

My result was:

Liberal
<\---------------------|-----------------------+--------------------------------------------->
Conservative

Or as a totally unscientific number: -24

I wasn't entirely surprised by this as I'm more of a "get it done" programmer
then a "engineer for the moon". That said if real money is at stake
(Transaction systems etc.) then I tend to turn to a much more conservative
stance etc.

I always try to balance the investment of time versus the expected ROI on a
project. I prefer to "fail fast" and get something running so the users can
beat it to death and we can get to writing the real solution.. :-)

~~~
to3m
I got zero.

I'm not even sure why I bothered. Mr Yegge's post is bunk. His idea is
interesting only insofar as it manages to so successfully get and keep
people's attention. If he doesn't like writing software, he should perhaps
switch to picking the articles for popular downmarket weekly magazines.

~~~
kator
Hmm did you get zero because of a Javascript error? I hacked this together
pretty quickly didn't test on every possible browser etc.

I think there is something true at the core and he sort of over thinks it all.
In my 30 year career I have seen this dichotomy (think Mainframer's -vs- PC
Devs) over and over.

The part about which language was what is BS IMHO..

